

Ten Years of Funding - mkrecny
http://followgen.com/funding-10-years

======
mathattack
Missing a ton of data, no? This is just what Crunchbase has? Hard to imagine
there were so few deals in the early years. I think it paints a misleading
picture because of all the missing data.

~~~
mkrecny
I imagine it is.

